# Trying to clean out my digestive system...



## mit37 (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok for three days or so I need foods that are easy on the digestive system because I want to basically clean it out....I am going to be tons of fruits because they are easy to digest....if I am correct.

For protein I was thinking whey shakes were the best thing...

Do you guys have any suggestions as to what foods I can eat that are easy on my digestive system?


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 24, 2005)

Why do you want to "clean it out"?


----------



## Rocky_B (Jul 24, 2005)

mit37 said:
			
		

> Ok for three days or so I need foods that are easy on the digestive system because I want to basically clean it out....I am going to be tons of fruits because they are easy to digest....if I am correct.
> 
> For protein I was thinking whey shakes were the best thing...
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions as to what foods I can eat that are easy on my digestive system?


I think you should eat lots of celery and lettuce, which are known as 'roughage', and are good at cleaning out your digestive system.


----------



## BlackDogStrut (Jul 24, 2005)

mexican is good for that or indian


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2005)

a juice fast will do the trick but don't go more than 3-4 days.


----------



## MyK (Jul 24, 2005)

just have fibre every morning, shredded wheat is an excellent cereal in the morn and it will clean you out!


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> a juice fast will do the trick but don't go more than 3-4 days.



Could you maybe give more details about this? What it is... why it's good... etc?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2005)

It's good to detox the body every now and then.  In all the foods that we eat unless you always eat organic there are lots of chemicals and crap that can get built up in your system.  By having an organic juice fasting every now and then it cleans your body out and the liver being the most important.

To juice fast you just buy either organic 100% juices with the pulp or make your own from fresh organic fruits.  Drink those in place of meals for 3 days.  You feel like total crap from a mix of lack of food but moreso because your body is ridding itself of the toxins.


----------



## mit37 (Jul 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's good to detox the body every now and then.  In all the foods that we eat unless you always eat organic there are lots of chemicals and crap that can get built up in your system.  By having an organic juice fasting every now and then it cleans your body out and the liver being the most important.
> 
> To juice fast you just buy either organic 100% juices with the pulp or make your own from fresh organic fruits.  Drink those in place of meals for 3 days.  You feel like total crap from a mix of lack of food but moreso because your body is ridding itself of the toxins.




Yeah exactly what I intended to do...but I never thought of making it pure organic...great idea....I can def feel that I need a detox...and fasting cleans out the colon which is very important, since that prevents all types of diseases mainly cancer. 

Do you think I would be able to drink natural protein shakes...the ones that are unflavored and 100% natural?


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 24, 2005)

Is this not bad for maintaining muscle?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2005)

mit37 said:
			
		

> Yeah exactly what I intended to do...but I never thought of making it pure organic...great idea....I can def feel that I need a detox...and fasting cleans out the colon which is very important, since that prevents all types of diseases mainly cancer.
> 
> Do you think I would be able to drink natural protein shakes...the ones that are unflavored and 100% natural?


No, I'd skip the protein.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> Is this not bad for maintaining muscle?


It's 3 days.  it's not like you are fasting for weeks on end.  You would lose very little muscle and I mean very little.


----------



## grant (Jul 25, 2005)

Have some yogurt!!


----------



## luke77 (Jul 25, 2005)

Just curious...when you do a juice fast do you try to consume your normal amount of calories, just in juice...or do your calories drop drastically as well? It seems like you would have to drink a whole lot of juice in order to meet your caloric needs.


----------



## mit37 (Jul 25, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No, I'd skip the protein.




Cool thanks Jodi.


----------



## mit37 (Jul 25, 2005)

luke77 said:
			
		

> Just curious...when you do a juice fast do you try to consume your normal amount of calories, just in juice...or do your calories drop drastically as well? It seems like you would have to drink a whole lot of juice in order to meet your caloric needs.




Well you are not really supposed to care about calories. Just drink as much as you feel. The whole point is that your digestive system has been working hard and it needs a break. Also there might be chemicals and food remains that never properly went through the digestive system. They tend to clog up mainly the colon. 

You might break out and get a fever and feel weak because like Jodi said your body is flushing out toxins. After a week though you when you prob are fully recovered, you will feel much much better. More energized and in a better mood.

This is my first juice fast, but I have been doing some reading on it. I will post when I start and end, and let you guys know of the results.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2005)

Salads, lots of green salads with multiple varieties of lettuce and other greens.


----------

